# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  probleme de connexion

## panis 91

bonjour  tous j'essaye d'aider ma fille qui est  l'etranger et qui ne peut se connecter avec son pc portable acer voici le probleme:

"Lorsque j'essaie de connecter l'ordi, filaire ou pas, il est crit "Pas possible d'excuter le Diagnostic Rseau car le service de stratgie de diagnostic n'est pas en cours d'excution", Windowsne dtecte aucun rseau, le service ou le groupe de dpendance n'a pas pu dmarrer.
Et il y a toujours une croix rouge sur l'icne des ordinateurs (connexion) tout en bas  droite, je n'arrive pas  l'enlever."

Ne me laissez pas etre un pere indigne faites que ma femme me laisse boire une biere tranquille....merci ::help::

----------


## shawn12

Il faut aller dans Centre de rseau et partage->sur les choix  gauche "Grer les connexions rseau" et regarder si les connexions sont toutes actives (sinon clic droit->ativer).
La connexion filaire se configure automatiquement normalement. Tu branche le cable ethernet entre l'ordi et le point d'accs et la connexion est faite.

----------


## panis 91

merci je vais essayer

----------

